# Looking for lipo charger and pack....



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Im looking for a decent lipo charger that can also discharge. Im not looking to spend alot or I would get an ICE. Something around the $50 area new/used. Also im looking for a lipo pack for my mini-t. Im going to be running a quark 33 esc and a brushless 7210kv 16C motor. Thanks for the advice! Danny


----------



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

I wish you luck in finding a Lipo charger for that little bit of money. Sorry to say the majority of older chargers that you could pick up for that amount of money won't do Lipo. The Ice charger is the way to go does so many different things and really not that costly compared to others out there.
Seeing how you have all that money tied up in your set up I would save until I could get a better charger that you don't have to be replacing 3 months from now. Just my 2 cents. Good Luck :thumbsup:


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

there are heli, plane, boat lipo chargers out there for cheap I saw on ebay. I just dont know which to get. I was looking at a Trinton and a celectra 1-3cell lipo. There are others just need a little advice.... for the packs they need to fit in a mini-t. Thanks


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

HECO Lipo Solution Lithium Battery Charger + Extra Cord 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lithium-Polymer-Lipoly-Charger-Balancer_W0QQitemZ6059290214QQcategoryZ34056QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

any help is great! Thanks


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

HECO Lipo Solution II Lithium Battery Charger 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lithium-Polymer-Lipoly-Charger-Balancer_W0QQitemZ6059290214QQcategoryZ34056QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

any help is great! Thanks


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

also what kind of pack do i need for a 16C motor.... does the pack need to meet or exceed the C's? say is i have a 16C motor i would at least need a 20C lipo?


----------

